# Insurance & Alarms



## Sky4Me (Nov 20, 2006)

Just getting a quote for my GTS-T - I need to have a Thatcham Immob & Alarm fitted and the quote then drops to £685 - any ideas on which type of system I should go for and any good retailers/fitters in West London? Thx.


----------



## Jono & Emma (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm in the same boat mate. Saw a decent deal here...

Avital Car Alarms

But I'm having mine all sorted by the import guys now so I don't have to keep shopping about.


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Toad Ai606 cat 1
You can have it fitted at your home or workplace by a qualified Toad engineer (like me)
Give Toad a call or book it online.
0800 856 2333


----------



## Mendoza (Mar 28, 2007)

Toad seems to be the consensus when this question comes up.


----------



## Sky4Me (Nov 20, 2006)

Thx for the responses, gone with Toad Ai606 cat 1 system to be fitted this week, they seem to be efficient when dealing with you on the sales side and when arranging to book the installation. (£299.99 fitted at the location you choose)


----------



## BigBob (Sep 7, 2003)

Sky4Me said:


> Thx for the responses, gone with Toad Ai606 cat 1 system to be fitted this week, they seem to be efficient when dealing with you on the sales side and when arranging to book the installation. (£299.99 fitted at the location you choose)



Make sure that includes the cost of the additional 2 wire motor to be fitted in the drivers door for the central locking to work!!

Bob


----------



## Sky4Me (Nov 20, 2006)

Thx again and the price did not include the additional piece required for the central locking but the guys who came to do it gave me a good price for future fittings - so I have got thier number!!


----------

